# Wilma- Good luck



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

For all those in Wilma's path, God bless and good luck. Report back here to tell us you're alright after it passes.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, everyone take care (that includes you Art) and let us know you're okay when you can.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Please take care and I hope Wilma fizzles out fast!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Indeed good luck to all! I saw a report where it dumped 60 inches of rain in parts of the Yucatan! Luckily it will be moving fairly fast through this time.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

You might not need to water your lawn Burt!
I'm going to have to do the Plant fest in June from now on. Damn Hellicanes. 
I got out when the getting was good.

Hope you all make it without any loss. 1-2 cat can still knock the heck out of things. 

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Your in our thoughts... Keep safe!


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

Gracias !! from Broward County, on the windy side of the storm !!

André


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It seems that Andre is going to hit the parts of Florida missed by the 2004 hurricanes, mainly, Miami and south of Miami. I am sure you know the drill. Good luck!!


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

You're all in our thoughts and prayers. May God bless you all. I hope my cousin's alright...


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

So, I see it's pretty much blown through. How did everyone fare?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

My parents live in S Fl, and it did quite a bit of damage there. Except for no power, they're fine, thankfully. Ft Lauderdale has verious high rises which have had their windows all blown out. Millions without power. Art and all the rest of you - hope you're doing ok.


----------

